# DVD players that play PAL & NTSC??



## Eukaryotic (Jan 24, 2005)

Does anyone know of a DVD player that is both region code free and will play PAL format? I can change the region code on my existing DVD player, but I also need to convert into PAL. I'd like to just buy a DVD player that has the option of switching to PAL. 

I'm also curious about playing a PAL movies on a NTSC TV. Can this be done? I have no clue about this stuff. Any help would be appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

I believe some Pioneer DVDs do this.
This link has all the information you are seeking.
BD, HD DVD and DVD Player Compatibility List
enjoy


----------



## johnb1 (Aug 6, 2006)

*dvd players that play pal/ntsc*

I think there are some cheap ones that do, eg oppo, apex, etc
as for how it looks, I dunno. PAL uses 50hz while NTSC uses 60 hz
so it might look funny on an NTSC set. as for region-free, I dunno..
google XXXXX dvd player hacks where XXXXXX is the name of your player

the cheaper ones can be hacked better than the name brand ones

J B


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

The PAL signal on an NTSC tv will be either black&white or black&white and rolling vertically or non-existent. You need a DVD player that will play the disc and a tv that will auto-sense the signal to switch appropriately. I think most panels can do the switching (my simple little LG 15" LCD tv does it automatically) but most CRTs won't.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Macified said:


> The PAL signal on an NTSC tv will be either black&white or black&white and rolling vertically or non-existent. You need a DVD player that will play the disc and a tv that will auto-sense the signal to switch appropriately. I think most panels can do the switching (my simple little LG 15" LCD tv does it automatically) but most CRTs won't.


This is simply not true. DVD players that play both NTSC and PAL will also output either to your TV no matter what the original DVD is. As I pointed out earlier all the information you need is at the link I posted above.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

Check here to find region selectable players:

DVD Player, Blu-ray and HD DVD Player region codes

I had a Philips DVP 642 that worked fine with both PAL and NTSC discs from 4 different regions.

It wasn't the most robust player I've seen - it lasted around 3 years. I replaced it with a Philips DVP 5140 (or 5150 I can't remember) and that has been good too.

Most players will handle the PAL / NTSC conversion well these days. I had an old APEX player that made the actors look a bit squat in PAL but lately these Philips have been fine on my standard definition TV.

What is your current player? I'm surprised that a player which is region selectable does not already support PAL? Have you tried a PAL disc?


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

martman said:


> This is simply not true. DVD players that play both NTSC and PAL will also output either to your TV no matter what the original DVD is. As I pointed out earlier all the information you need is at the link I posted above.


Not going to get into a pissing match here but what I said stands. You CAN get players that support both PAL and NTSC. If your player isn't one of them, you will get the video as I said above. 

I have had portable players that do the transcoding at the flick of a switch, some that do it automatically. I have had players that support only one format. Just because you can choose a system that doesn't have a problem with either video format, doesn't mean the format isn't an issue.


----------



## martman (May 5, 2005)

Obviously you are unwilling to read my posts.


martman said:


> *DVD players that play both NTSC and PAL will also output either to your TV no matter what the original DVD is.*


----------



## harpoon (Sep 7, 2006)

Certain brands are tougher to hack for region-free, like I've barely ever had luck with a Sony.

Decent players are some of the LG upconverting ones and Phillips, they're hackable for region-free. Just google your player and "region free" to find the code.

IMHO if you want the best out there and region free get an Oppo.


----------



## chas_m (Dec 2, 2007)

My DVD player does it all -- PAL, NTSC region free, et al. I can't recall if I had to "hack" it with the remote to do region-free, but the PAL/NTSC thing (it also plays DivX!) was automatic with this machine.

It's a Toshiba SD-K860


----------



## imnotechie (Oct 17, 2008)

*Bought Philips DVP 5140...*

As you can see from my user name, I need a little bit of help...
I just purchased a Philips DVP 5140 player and need to know if I have to do anything to it in order for it to play Region 2 DVDs or do I simply have to hook it up... Please advise  



eggman said:


> Check here to find region selectable players:
> 
> DVD Player, Blu-ray and HD DVD Player region codes
> 
> ...


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Generally I find most low-end, cheap DVD players are region free and will play both NTSC and PAL flawlessly without having to modify them whatsoever. I have a $24.99 Citizen DVD player I picked up at Loblaws that does the trick. It also upconverts to 1080P and plays DivX files.


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

imnotechie said:


> As you can see from my user name, I need a little bit of help...
> I just purchased a Philips DVP 5140 player and need to know if I have to do anything to it in order for it to play Region 2 DVDs or do I simply have to hook it up... Please advise
> ​


What you need to do is in the link you quoted. Go there and look up your DVD player (enter "5140" and search - it will display results you can use, I just checked it.)

*Read that* - you'll be fine. It isn't difficult, and it isn't particularly complicated.


----------



## imnotechie (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks a million. Just checked the link...it is easy...now I can watch all my DVDs from the UK in the comfort of my den : )


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2006)

Glad to help! - keep that link handy. I always use that site before I buy a DVD player.


----------

